# Some Songs in Drop C#/Db?



## Shimme (Oct 21, 2015)

Hey all, I've been throwing my guitars into Drop C# for some stuff I'm writing and in my off time I was wanting to learn a few more covers. I already know about AtF era Deftones, I'm working on Protest the Hero's Mist and I've worked on Hypnotize/Mezmerize SoaD stuff, but what other bands have used this? It seems really underutilized, and that's a shame cause it's such an interesting tuning


----------



## stevexc (Oct 21, 2015)

Lamb of God has a few songs here and there as of Sacrament (or Wrath, I forget which) and onwards, like 512 and Ghost Walking. There's a few others hidden away too.

Alice in Chains has a few also (Them Bones for one).

Disturbed has a few, same with Linkin Park, if you're feeling angsty.

I think Trivium has an album or two in it as well.

I feel like Bolt Thrower does.


----------



## Nlelith (Oct 22, 2015)

Strata, Red, Breaking Benjamin have songs in Drop C#, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 22, 2015)

I know that there are some Avenged Sevenfold songs like Scream that are in it.


----------



## MrSleepwalker (Oct 22, 2015)

The Architects UK play mostly in dropped C#


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 22, 2015)

Trivium has several songs from in waves in that tuning as well as blind leading the blind(?) or one of the new singles.


----------



## madwham (Oct 23, 2015)

If you're into power metal / neoclassical stuff, the Japanese band Jupiter (previously called Versailles) always plays in drop C#. Even though the guitarists can go very technical, they also write more accessible songs.


----------



## TechDeathWannabe (Oct 23, 2015)

Amaranthine, by Amaranthe, if you're up for pop/rock/metal/awesome.
I think Demon Hunter uses it some, I know Deteriorate is in drop C#, and it's pretty simple.
Definitely check out Red. Even if you don't care about tunings.

And I'm pretty sure As I Lay Dying had some stuff in drop C#.

There's always Black Veil Brides.. 
(I actually like them. They just seem to get trash from metalheads. Which is weird, because their singer labels them as "rock and roll". /mini-rant)


----------



## Sofos (Oct 23, 2015)

Whole new Trivium album plus most of In Waves.


----------



## saminator (Oct 23, 2015)

You could always try some SikTh...


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Oct 23, 2015)

Threshold mostly plays in Drop C# and Eb standard.


----------



## Schizo Sapiens (Oct 23, 2015)

Some songs by Nirvana are in DropC#: Heart-Shaped Box, All Apologies, Scentless Apprentice.


----------



## Shimme (Oct 23, 2015)

You guys freaking rock. Thanks so much!


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 23, 2015)

Blytheryn said:


> I know that there are some Avenged Sevenfold songs like Scream that are in it.




I think their whole last album, HTTK, is in Drop C#


----------



## Blytheryn (Oct 23, 2015)

TauSigmaNova said:


> I think their whole last album, HTTK, is in Drop C#



Seriously? Cool.

Dissection have one track called Internal Fire off of Reinkaos that is in C#. Love that song!


----------



## TechDeathWannabe (Oct 23, 2015)

^not quite, some songs are drop D, and some, (Crimson Day, for instance,) are in E standard.

*According to the tab book*
Acid Rain and Crimson Day are in E standard,
Requiem, Hail To The King, and Coming Home are in drop C#,
Shepherd Of Fire, Doing Time, Planets, This Means War, and Heretic are in drop D.


----------



## vilk (Oct 23, 2015)

Enslaved is mostly Eb standard but some of their best tracks are actually drop C# including but not limited to Api Vat


----------



## Shask (Oct 23, 2015)

Many White Zombie songs on Astrocreep!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Oct 23, 2015)

The last couple Testament albums had some songs in that tuning. True American Hate I think is one of them if I remember correctly.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Oct 24, 2015)

TechDeathWannabe said:


> ^not quite, some songs are drop D, and some, (Crimson Day, for instance,) are in E standard.
> 
> *According to the tab book*
> Acid Rain and Crimson Day are in E standard,
> ...



Oops, my fault. I remember learning HTTK a while back and I thought the whole album was in Drop C#. Sorry about that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 24, 2015)

Norma Jean has a lot of songs in Drop-C#. Check out their earlier discography.


----------



## Guamskyy (Oct 24, 2015)

Old Paramore


----------



## Paincakes (Oct 24, 2015)

Scars on Broadway and possibly the later System of a Down stuff might also be in Drop C#.


----------



## Leberbs (Oct 26, 2015)

Of Mice & Men first album was drop Db/C#


----------



## mikolo (Oct 26, 2015)

Snot

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRnkUsFCu50


----------



## Shimme (Oct 26, 2015)

Damn this kinda blew up. Thanks for all the music, I'm checking this stuff out as we speak!



Guamskyy said:


> Old Paramore



They may or may not be a guilty pleasure of mine


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 26, 2015)

Guamskyy said:


> Old Paramore


Bruh...don't even joke about that. Their first two albums along with _The Summer Tic EP_ were all fire. Love them.  But they played in Drop-D and then later Drop-C.

The Crab Mix version "Emergency" with Josh's screamed backing vocals is still a good listen to this day.


----------



## Leberbs (Oct 28, 2015)

I'll add Wovenwar and He Is Legend to the list. Early He Is Legend was in C#/Db. Not the last 3 albums though. Still should have a listen if you don't know about them. Good stuff.


----------



## kootenay (Oct 29, 2015)

The first couple Alexisonfire albums are in drop c#, currently what I am working on.


----------



## Unburdened (Oct 29, 2015)

If memory serves, every BTBAM album is in C# standard. Someone fact check me though!


----------



## chaneisa (Oct 29, 2015)

Unburdened said:


> If memory serves, every BTBAM album is in C# standard. Someone fact check me though!



I believe you are correct. The only one I think would be different was their album of just cover songs.


----------



## chaneisa (Oct 29, 2015)

MrSleepwalker said:


> The Architects UK play mostly in dropped C#



A little late of a reply here, but I believe they actually play in C# Standard, not drop. And G# standard without the 6th string. And they have a couple in the G# standard with a low F# instead.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 29, 2015)

Leberbs said:


> I'll add Wovenwar and He Is Legend to the list. Early He Is Legend was in C#/Db. Not the last 3 albums though. Still should have a listen if you don't know about them. Good stuff.


Wrong. Early He Is Legend was in Drop-D and then they moved to Drop-C. I'm from the same city as the guys and know them personally.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 29, 2015)

chaneisa said:


> A little late of a reply here, but I believe they actually play in C# Standard, not drop. And G# standard without the 6th string. And they have a couple in the G# standard with a low F# instead.


Architects tunings are:
C#-standard
C#-standard with the lowest string dropped to G#
C#-standard with the lowest string dropped to F#


----------



## chaneisa (Oct 29, 2015)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Architects tunings are:
> C#-standard
> C#-standard with the lowest string dropped to G#
> C#-standard with the lowest string dropped to F#



G# Standard without the 6th is G# F# B E g# c#
and that G# standard with the low F# is F# F# B E g# c#

So yeah. What I said was still correct.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Oct 29, 2015)

Pantera - Drag the waters

And a lot of Black Sabbath's "Masters of Reality" is in regular C#.


----------



## ghostOG (Nov 17, 2015)

The Faceless first album Akeldama is drop C# probably their other albums too.


----------

